# 6x6 algorithm finder?



## EvanCahill (Mar 7, 2015)

Is there a program that lets you click and manually change pieces without having to move the layers of the cube, and then the program solves the cube, showing you the steps, and thus the algorithm needed to solve that scenario. I know there are programs where you can manually turn layers, but I just want to be able to mess up two pieces so that I can figure out the algorithm needed to solve my cube. This has become a problem for me because I am trying to solve the 6x6 with a centers last method(the cage method) but nobody really seems to know how to help me. Thanks


----------



## Randomno (Mar 7, 2015)

Cube Explorer but it only does 3x3.


----------



## Alex17 (Mar 7, 2015)

Do you need to know how to swap two center pieces?


----------



## MrMan (Mar 7, 2015)

I think experimentating and learning about commutators is the way to go for you.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 8, 2015)

Commutators will do the job surely.
But For general interest, I am curious to know if there is a general algorithm finder with a good GUI for non 3x3 puzzles? And if there is not, is it because of computation complexity being too hard to do it or only because no one has spent the time on it?


----------



## Memphis3000 (Mar 8, 2015)

Closest I could find- http://alg.cubing.net/?title=alg.garron.us&puzzle=6x6x6


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2015)

6x6x6 is too complicated for there to be a program. However, what you want can almost certainly be solved with commutators, so I recommend you read up on those. Commutators like r U' l' U r' U' l U and u r U r' u' r U' r' can solve a wide range of pieces if you vary them slightly. If you need something that a commutator can't provide, your best bet would be to use one of the existing 4x4x4 solvers - with some cleverness, you can apply almost all 4x4x4 algorithms to 6x6x6.

Akash, yes, it's pretty hard. Finding good algorithms on stuff like 3x3x3 and Square-1 can already take a lot of processing power. That said... there may be some tricks that can be used to find useful algs on puzzles, which is something I've been thinking about a bit myself. It's certainly worth looking into more.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 8, 2015)

_Sorry to break it to you_, 

*but no algorithm finder for 6x6 exists as of right now.*


----------



## irontwig (Mar 8, 2015)

Am I the only one who doesn't understand what problems you can run into when solving a 6x6 centres last that you won't run into when solving a 4x4?


----------



## unsolved (Mar 9, 2015)

EvanCahill said:


> Is there a program that lets you click and manually change pieces without having to move the layers of the cube, and then the program solves the cube, showing you the steps, and thus the algorithm needed to solve that scenario. I know there are programs where you can manually turn layers, but I just want to be able to mess up two pieces so that I can figure out the algorithm needed to solve my cube. This has become a problem for me because I am trying to solve the 6x6 with a centers last method(the cage method) but nobody really seems to know how to help me. Thanks



I wrote a 4x4x4 and am almost done my 5x5x5 and did not plan on making a 6x6x6. I might be able to be bribed to write one 

My 4x4x4 download page:

http://lightningcloudcomputing.com/OO_4x4x4/info_05.shtml







The program can find positions deeper than its search depth when it probes pre-computed databases in RAM and finds a match. Here it shows a 14-turn solve being found after generating only 7 moves because the resulting position was in the 7-turns-from-solved "centers" database.


----------

